# Was she cheating? Abandoned. Please re



## joejmartin80 (Oct 15, 2021)

Not Available


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You have already posted this haven't you?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Do you have a cliff notes version without the complete play by play?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> You have already posted this haven't you?


It does sound cut n' paste.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

In a nutshell, you and your second wife are not compatible.

She likely married you when she was in a dark place.

Her love for you was never strong, and she hoped it would improve after marriage.
It did not.

Your chemistry and hers are different; there is no getting around it.

Both of you married the wrong person.

.......................................................................................

Has she cheated on you?

I believe she was looking for your replacement. 

There is not enough information to prove that she was.

She told you that she does not want you to think she is a 'user'.

But, with her not working, when she could, she is a user.

She seems very passive and has withheld from you her true feelings.

It is best that you are divorced.

Your lady picker is broken.

Take your time on finding wife #3.

Do not try to save women from themselves.

Find a woman who is not needy or broken from the start.
Find a woman who is happy in her own skin.
Find a woman who is not a social climber.
Find a woman who pulls her own weight, with minimum complaints.

Stop being bitter.

Good Luck!


_Lilith-_


----------



## jjj858 (Jun 18, 2021)

This was too long to read and I couldn’t grasp what exactly it is you’re asking.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

So what is it you want? There is enough red flags to denote suspicious behavior on her part.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds like she wasn't as invested in you as you were in her. Leave her behind, OP. Her cutting you off and making lies about you just shows she'll never take accountability. Don't expect any sudden admissions or self-reflections from her.

You already have proof of messages, correct? She signed off on the divorce, right? What more do you need?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jonty30 said:


> It does sound cut n' paste.


He posted the same thing a coupe of days ago.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> He posted the same thing a coupe of days ago.


Yes, he is flustered, and angry.
He did not 'get' the responses he hoped for, and posted again, a common thing on TAM.

He has his own issues that he must resolve. His wife is gone for good.
He should visit an individual counselor to sort them out.

Not every poster inspires others to help.
Sad, but true.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

It is actually the third time he has posted this. First was a month ago. I assume he is just venting since there is no question, but why 3 times?

I suspect we would hear a fairly different story from his now exW.


----------

